# Green terror food



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

What is the best staple and or food to feed green terrors to get the best color out of them.? There only like 2 inches right now.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

bump


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I feed mine omega one cichlid pellets along with brine shrimp blood worms and mysis shimp as treats. NLS is a good one as well, but a varied diet and good water quality go just as far to help your fish be at its best.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

convictkid said:


> What is the best staple and or food to feed green terrors to get the best color out of them.? There only like 2 inches right now.


I feed mine hikari - staple, gold & predator
But there favourite is red worms (earthworms) & live river shrimp

They are older so they are a bit stuck in there ways - they sometimes eat the dry food but they always eat the live (they can't get enough)

Anyways how about a pic :thumb:


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

I have pictures in this section on idying my terror and acara, it seems I have a saum and then a cross of some sort on a terror and acara. I hate petsmart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

convictkid said:


> I have pictures in this section on idying my terror and acara, it seems I have a saum and then a cross of some sort on a terror and acara. I hate petsmart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well i got told mine were GT's but i didnt have the knowledge to question them at the time but tbh i dont even think 99 percent of the dealers know the difference or care for that matter.

My dealer obviously didn't as i swapped this Jag for the GT's (saums) at the time then a week later he claims it was a Dows cichlid or Dovii even though he saw it before we did the deal -

I think the uk government should start a OFFISH then we can take our claims for wrongly sold fish to the OFFISH Ombudsman service and demand compensation :thumb:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Just a little note on GTs, ALL saums and true GTs are refered to Green Terror or GT. It's just the accepted common name for them. The industry isn't likely to change that any time soon. It's up to us to know what we're buying by doing research first , then going to the checkout counter. When retailers purchase their orders they can only get what the suppliers have. Now whether or not they know that they're getting saums when they order GTs or not is a subject for another post, but since true GTs are so rare these days they probably don't know what one looks like.
Yes, unfortunately Petsmart is notorious for mislabling and having poor quality stock, not to mention hybrids in with their stock. I was at one a while back and they were selling low grade flowerhorns as trimacs. A lot of that has to do with those who run the fish section , and those who supply them. We get what they're willing to pay for :? . But I have picked up some really nice fish from them before for cheap , so I can't really gripe too much . You just gotta keep your eyes open when you deal with them.


----------



## plumdogg (Jan 21, 2015)

Ponds and plants in Dayton Tn. has never done me wrong they always have what I am looking for and are very knowledgeable on fish.


----------

